# HP DV7-3162nr, FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p8, earphone not detected



## BSD83 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello. Everything works fine except for the earphones which are not detected (thought they work fine on WIn 7). Laptop speakers work fine

dmesg.boot: http://pastebin.com/TH6VShG0

`cat /dev/sndstat`:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI RS690/780 (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <IDT 92HD75BX (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <IDT 92HD75BX (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <IDT 92HD75BX (Front Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

`sysctl -a | grep snd`:

```
device   snd_cmi
device   snd_csa
device   snd_emu10kx
device   snd_es137x
device   snd_hda
device   snd_ich
device   snd_via8233
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 1
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/i386
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.basename_clone: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.syncdelay: -1
hw.snd.usefrags: 0
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.timeout: 5
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
```

`sysctl -a | grep hda`:

```
device   snd_hda
dev.pcm.3.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep 2=keep 3=keep 4=keep 5=keep 6=keep 7=keep
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled 2=disabled 3=disabled 4=disabled 5=disabled 6=disabled 7=disabled
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid39: volume widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid38: beep widget
dev.hdaa.1.nid37: audio selector [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid36: audio selector
dev.hdaa.1.nid35: vendor widget [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid34: audio output [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid33: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid32_original: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid32_config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid32: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid31_original: 0x40f000f5 as=15 seq=5 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid31_config: 0x40f000f5 as=15 seq=5 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid31: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid30_original: 0x024511a0 as=10 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Optical loc=Front color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid30_config: 0x024511a0 as=10 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=Jack ctype=Optical loc=Front color=Black misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid30: pin: SPDIF-out (Black Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid29: audio selector
dev.hdaa.1.nid28: audio selector
dev.hdaa.1.nid27: audio selector
dev.hdaa.1.nid26: audio selector
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_original: 0x40f000f4 as=15 seq=4 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid25_config: 0x40f000f4 as=15 seq=4 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid25: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_original: 0x90a60350 as=5 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=3
dev.hdaa.1.nid24_config: 0x90a60350 as=5 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=3
dev.hdaa.1.nid24: pin: Mic (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid23: audio mixer
dev.hdaa.1.nid22: audio mixer [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid21: audio selector [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_original: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid20_config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid20: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid19: audio input
dev.hdaa.1.nid18: audio input
dev.hdaa.1.nid17: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid16: audio output
dev.hdaa.1.nid15_original: 0x02014040 as=4 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid15_config: 0x02014040 as=4 seq=0 device=Line-out conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid15: pin: Line-out (Green Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid14_original: 0x40f100f2 as=15 seq=2 device=Other conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid14_config: 0x40f100f2 as=15 seq=2 device=Other conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid14: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid13_original: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid13_config: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid13: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
dev.hdaa.1.nid12_original: 0x40f000f1 as=15 seq=1 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid12_config: 0x40f000f1 as=15 seq=1 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid12: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.nid11_original: 0x02a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid11_config: 0x02a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid11: pin: Mic (Black Jack)
dev.hdaa.1.nid10_original: 0x40f100f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid10_config: 0x40f100f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid10: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x103c3638
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: IDT 92HD75BX Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x00791a00
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: ATI RS690/780 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:
dev.hdacc.1.%parent: hdac1
dev.hdacc.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x111d device=0x7603 revision=0x02 stepping=0x02
dev.hdacc.1.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.1.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.1.%desc: IDT 92HD75BX HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdacc.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1002 device=0x791a revision=0x00 stepping=0x00
dev.hdacc.0.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.0.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.0.%desc: ATI RS690/780 HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.%parent:
dev.hdac.1.polling: 0
dev.hdac.1.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.1.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.1.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1002 device=0x4383 subvendor=0x103c subdevice=0x3638 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.1.%location: slot=20 function=2 dbsf=pci0:0:20:2
dev.hdac.1.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.1.%desc: ATI SB600 HDA Controller
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci1
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1002 device=0x970f subvendor=0x103c subdevice=0x3638 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=5 function=1 dbsf=pci0:1:5:1
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%desc: ATI (0x970f) HDA Controller
dev.hdac.%parent
```

Is there any way to make it work?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2017)

BSD83 said:


> Is there any way to make it work?


The snd_hda(4) driver is a fairly generic HDA driver. Every implementation is free to assign the various pins to different outputs. The man page shows you how you can re-assign some or all of the pins to other outputs.


----------



## BSD83 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I have been reading that man page and also looked for related posts in the forum but I still don't understand what to do when no headphones are listed in dmesg.boot or `sysctl`... I'd appreciate if someone could give me more specific instructions.


----------

